# Cracked Choke Tube



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

I was cleaning my Beretta Xtrema tonight and when I took the choke out, I noticed it was cracked almost the entire length of the tube. This was a factory choke that I received with the gun. Has anybody else ever had this happen, either with this gun or a different one? There aren't any outward signs of damage to the barrel, but could there be some problems with the barrel that I can't see? Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Never heard of that but my guess is that you were shooting large steel shot out of a tight choke


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

It was actually the improved cylinder choke, and the largest shot size I used was BB. I noticed that when I went to take the choke out, it was loose. I guess I'll have to pay more attention to the choke coming loose in the future. I've had problems with that in the past, but thought I had fixed it and so I hadn't been paying attention to it. I'll have to get into the habit of checking it everytime I take the gun out.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

With the IC in, I would say it is more likely just a flaw in the choke tube that didn't show itself until it cracked. Usually if large shot stresses the tube, it will expand and stick, and the same goes for the tubes I have seen work themselves loose during shooting.

You may want to send the choke back to Beretta, they may float you a new one for free.


----------

